# DFI LanParty NF4 Bios & Tools



## funkflix (Feb 25, 2005)

Show article


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice post Grave ...


----------



## funkflix (Mar 11, 2005)

Thx!


----------



## mariob (May 13, 2005)

What are differences between 3 variants of same BIOS version?


----------



## funkflix (May 13, 2005)

Different Romsip Tables afaik. Some i better for TCCD some is better for Winbonds.


----------



## rennstrecke (May 15, 2005)

And which one is for TCCD's? 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## BvB123 (Jun 4, 2005)

Very good work grave


----------



## mikeguava (Jun 16, 2005)

Awesome - everything in one place! Thanks so much!


----------



## funkflix (Jun 17, 2005)

Thx all!


----------



## EnormuS (Jun 20, 2005)

Is there any release notes with the different BIOS versions to explain what changes were made? I understand the -1, -2, -3 numbers indicate the RAM type the BIOS was optimized for, but I don't know which BIOS supports Dual-Core Athlon X2s, if any. 

I am especially interested in the difference between 5/10 and 6/18 BIOS versions. Any additional information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
-EnormuS


----------



## EnormuS (Jun 21, 2005)

Oooops!, Just found the beta BIOS section on DFI's website. I guess the 5/10 version supports dual core Athlon 64s. But I would still like to see the release notes on the 6/18 BIOS.


----------



## funkflix (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry, i will add the Changelogs soon.


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 24, 2005)

*Big Problem!*

I Have a big problem, I Have a DFI LANPARTY nForce 4 SLI-D AND a Buffalo BH-5 Memory, the last BIOS NOT ARE compatible whith the memory, and other Neither.

Memory Chips Info: MSDD32M8WT-5B  CHIPS Are M&S 

PD: Sorry for my poor inglish, im spanish.. :S


----------



## funkflix (Jun 24, 2005)

nas,

did u tried the final 10/03? Maybe it works.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 2, 2005)

I would, and even a_g and rgone over at dfi street strongly suggest AGAINST using Ntune.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 2, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I Have a big problem, I Have a DFI LANPARTY nForce 4 SLI-D AND a Buffalo BH-5 Memory, the last BIOS NOT ARE compatible whith the memory, and other Neither.
> 
> Memory Chips Info: MSDD32M8WT-5B  CHIPS Are M&S
> 
> PD: Sorry for my poor inglish, im spanish.. :S



what do you mean by imcompatable? fails to boot, or wont run XXX timings?


----------



## SPHERE (Jul 5, 2005)

any idea which bios versions will work with my corsair value cas 2.5 (4x 512 2.5v)

im usin the 510 right now but not shure which version i think its -3


----------



## bluedarkness (Aug 6, 2005)

I have DFI Ultra-D NF4 mobo and venice 3000 cpu. I have just  flashed with the 02/07/2005 Beta SLI-DR/Ultra-D/SLI-D N4D702-3 (oskar wu beta) N4D702-3.zip. But now, pc is not booting. It was producing BEEP!, BEEP! sounds. Then, I removed the cmos battery, inserted again. It runs now. 233 DRAM/FSB looks very good. But it is not stable. I set it 233,  pc is not booting although the all setting are default but only ddr/fsb:233. My ram is OCZ dual channel platinum ddr600.


----------



## bluedarkness (Aug 7, 2005)

bluedarkness said:
			
		

> I have DFI Ultra-D NF4 mobo and venice 3000 cpu. I have just  flashed with the 02/07/2005 Beta SLI-DR/Ultra-D/SLI-D N4D702-3 (oskar wu beta) N4D702-3.zip. But now, pc is not booting. It was producing BEEP!, BEEP! sounds. Then, I removed the cmos battery, inserted again. It runs now. 233 DRAM/FSB looks very good. But it is not stable. I set it 233,  pc is not booting although the all setting are default but only ddr/fsb:233. My ram is OCZ dual channel platinum ddr600.




At new mod bios with Date Code 2005/07/04, it is fixed it.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 9, 2005)

*A little help needed*

Excelent thread, among other excelent threads regarding the DFI NF4ultra!

My problem is finding my way through all the information. I am fully aware of the fact that different systems acts in different ways, but I would jump sideways around the computer if just someone could give me a little startup-advice on this matter:

Have 1gig (2x512) pc3200 OCZ Gold "OCZ4001024ELDCGE-K" wich I pressume is BH-5 sticks. Over at #ocshoot.no (on irc) I was encouraged to use the 310p bios by some and the 623-3 by others. I flashed to 623-3 (thanks -pershoot for making the DFI_Biosrom).

Then I started searching for information on what settings to use with my BH-5 sticks. I found plenty of threads on the issue, where most of the settings where the same only slightly different in some settings. Tried to setup the bios for -stability at first (with no fsb/htt oc).

Then I ran the "onbios" memtest86+ for a coupple of minutes. After some time the memory fails (tried two times, it failed on the same address both times).

Now after surfing around for more info I see that 623-3 maybe not is the best bios for my hardware at all, and that the 623-*2* probably is the one I should go for.

Ok, nuff said about that.

- what bioses should I test? (knowing that a coupple of them might do well for me)
- what DRAM settings should I go for?
- what ramslot should I use? yellow or orange? 1-4?


----------



## funkflix (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello,

try the 704-2BT from page 3.

- Try this Timings : http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2217642&postcount=16557

- Set DRAM Drive Strenght to "1", if it doesn't help u, try 6 to 8.

- Try both Slots, the yellow and the orange ones.

Good luck!


----------



## drerling (Aug 10, 2005)

hey...

Had to register this time.

I tried the 623-2 bios just after the 623-3 and with the same settings as those on the link you offered me GravediggA. Doesn`t seem like the 623-2 likes my BH-5 either. Funny though, the error commes on the same place each and every time. I ran the v1.55 memtest 2 passes and the memory failed at ffffffeb both times as seen here (the first time)

all tests for now at stock speed.







equipment:
DFI NF4 Ultra-D
2x512OCZ pc3200 GOLD (the OCZ4001024ELDCGE-K, pressumably BH-5) in orange (2-4) slots
Venice 3800+

I do believe I have to try another bios just now!


----------



## funkflix (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes, try an other one! Maybe ur IMC have an problem with Low-Latency, but we will see! Good luck.


----------



## drerling (Aug 10, 2005)

I thought it was kinda funny to use a tras of 00, since I`ve heard that the sum of the tras and the trp should equal the trc (2+5=7)...

Well, so i tried the *TRAS=5 setting* booted into Memtest86 v1.55 but after a little while the memory fails at ffffffeb like it dit before...

(I`m still on the 623-2 bios, unclocked)

Heading over to the 510-2fix since I`ve heard good things about it (just have to find the mini-iso by pershoot first  )

DrE


----------



## funkflix (Aug 10, 2005)

Have u played with DRAM Drive Strenght? Try all settings aviable.

Anyway, it isn't normal that ram craps out with standard clocks and timings..


----------



## drerling (Aug 10, 2005)

upped the VDIMM to 3.0V now, but I forgot playing with the Drive Strength. Will do.

oh, it just passed the address with no problems just now (upped the VDIMM from 2.9 to 3.0)

seems like the settings on the site mentioned a coupple of posts ago is just on the edge of my memorys capabilities.. anyways, I must play with more settings.

DrE

btw, whats the IMC?


----------



## funkflix (Aug 10, 2005)

*I*ntegrated *M*emory *C*ontroller  from the A64/FX/Opteron.


----------



## drerling (Aug 10, 2005)

ok, bare with me. This is my first A64 setup. Been playing with p4c800e for too long  

Since the upped VDIMM seemed to work, i tightened up the CAS a little. Tried 1.5 now and it passes Memtest86.

btw, Memtest doesnt see the last change... CAS setting is not displayed when set to 1.5







DrE

sorry, wasnt planning to make this thread my "worklog". Maybe I`ll start a new thread...?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 11, 2005)

drerling said:
			
		

> ok, bare with me. This is my first A64 setup. Been playing with p4c800e for too long
> 
> Since the upped VDIMM seemed to work, i tightened up the CAS a little. Tried 1.5 now and it passes Memtest86.
> 
> ...



Its not *actually* cas 1.5.


----------



## funkflix (Aug 11, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Its not *actually* cas 1.5.



@drerling

The IMC of A64 don't know CasLatency smaller 2.0, so it's just an optical gimmick.


----------



## drerling (Aug 11, 2005)

GravediggA said:
			
		

> @drerling
> 
> The IMC of A64 don't know CasLatency smaller 2.0, so it's just an optical gimmick.



Ok! Tested overclocking last night with the same settings. Tried 12x210=ok, 12x220=ok, 12x230=not ok, 12x228=not ok, 12x225=not ok. I let memtest86 run one pass. I have to try more this evening I guess!

DrE


----------



## ZİWRO (Aug 22, 2005)

Up


----------



## funkflix (Aug 22, 2005)

Up?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 23, 2005)

*Power on by keyboard error*

I have upgraded my system to an AMD64 939 3000+ Venice E3 and a DFI Lanparty nf4 Ultra-D

And my BIOS is: 
    ID  06/23/2005-NF-CK804-6A61FD49C-00

An Club3d Nvidia GeForce 6600 255 DDR PCIe

An Seagate 80 GB ST380011A

A Mainboard IRDa adaptor and a VAYRIS NL-56kx serial modem

A  Colors IT 8024-BC Black Midi tower 450W quiet PSU +USB +Audio ATX 

I Also have a BTC 9000A keyboard with ACPI Power off, Sleep, and Wake up keys. I have tested all the possible BIOS configurations to power on my PC by keyboard or mouse as explained in the manual, with no success, so it is impossible to power on the PC but with the case power button. My old gigabyte kt266 GA-7VTXE worked perfectly with that keyboard. I also have tested another ACPI Keyboard and a Microsoft multimedia keyboard with the same result!!!.
I did a fresh Windows XP Prof (SP2) install, and i haven't tested my system extensively, but the rest seems ok.

Is it a mainboard problem or just a matter of a future BIOS update?

Thanks


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 26, 2005)

*venice 3000+ @ 9x235 .. not more *

hi guys. thx @ grave for fine bios thread  

i´ve got a venice 3000+ (1800mhz) and the dfi lp ultra-d...
my cpu runs on 9x235mhz (2115mhz)@1,5V stable. not more ...
i´m very sure, that it isn´t the ram. it´s a-data 2x512mb cl2,5 @ 423mhz at the moment... 
i tried in every form in every bios version (in the moment the orig. bios from dfi (03/10/05)).

it´s simplay sad  

the cooling is not the problem. thermatake xp120 with papst cooler 120mm ...
i tried the upper the vcore of the northbridge, cpu, ram and every vcore setting in every possibility.
but, nothing happened. windows shows me a fine blue screen...

can anyone help me ?


----------



## funkflix (Aug 26, 2005)

@ Unregistered 1

There is an Jumper on the Board, to aktivate the Wake-Up. Just look into ur Manual! 

@ Unregistered 2

I think ur CPU is not the best, there are alot that won't go any higher then urs! Don't think it's an bios related problem! 

Edit: But u can try to play with the Tref Timing --> try 3072 or 3120 and use a Divider to check what ur  CPU can do.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 27, 2005)

@GravediggA

Hi!

Can u gimme some good Settings for SLI-D and 3800 X2 @2600Mhz ??

thx

B666


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 27, 2005)

Sry.............and 2x1024MB MDT Ram with BGA-Chips!!

B666


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 28, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Sry.............and 2x1024MB MDT Ram with BGA-Chips!!
> 
> B666



unknown, rare ram.... we need stock timings, and we cant really reccomend any tight timings, because i doubt many people have ever even heard of it.. start with stock and see how the stuff reacts...


----------



## funkflix (Aug 28, 2005)

MDT is german stuff, normally good ones, but it seems that the MDT 2x1GB kits make a lot of problems on DFI nF4.

Try to use one of the newest Bioses with -3 in the end and set the timings not to fast.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 28, 2005)

GravediggA said:
			
		

> MDT is german stuff, normally good ones, but it seems that the MDT 2x1GB kits make a lot of problems on DFI nF4.
> 
> Try to use one of the newest Bioses with -3 in the end and set the timings not to fast.



Jeeahhh......german Stuff! *g*
My bios is 702-3 to!

Have u any settings for the CPU ? Particularly for dual core? The Ram goes good. 210Mhz on 2,8Volt and 2,5.3.3.8! But, thats not the maximum!


B666


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 30, 2005)

*Thanks.*



			
				GravediggA said:
			
		

> @ Unregistered 1
> 
> There is an Jumper on the Board, to aktivate the Wake-Up. Just look into ur Manual!
> 
> ...




Thank you, i found the jumper and now it's OK!!!
I was so eager to make it working and with termal control that i didn't to read ALL the manual!!!

Para darse de golpes por tonto!!!


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 7, 2005)

I was wondering if there is a special bios for UCCC memory types since i got 2 GB of those in this machine.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi first time i seen all this and what type of memory i have wheather it's ch tcc.. etc
i own a OCZ platinum edition PC4800 DDR600mhz the most stable clock i can get it to without it over heating too much is 500mhz on a DFI Lanparty DR, anyone know which sort of bios is recomended for my type of ram also is there a chart to show which rams come under these catagories such as ch/tccd?

Thanks


----------



## funkflix (Sep 15, 2005)

For ur OCZ, try Bios with -1, it's for TCCD/TCC5.


----------



## Abducted (Sep 20, 2005)

How come a thread kinda like this over at xtremesystems.org as the -1 and -3 labed switched from the files here? (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=57952)

This is what it sayd over there: "(-1 for TCCD/Micron/UTT-CH/UTT-BH/BH/CH This is the general bios that should work ok but is not optimized for any specific memory, -3 for TCCD/Micron, -2 for UTT-CH/UTT-BH/BH/CH)"

And over here it's -1 for TCCD and -3 for general use. So i figured maybe the names of the files just got changed and you still both have the correct files setup for each type of memory. But when i used a CRC file checker to compare your -1 version to XS.org's -3 version there was a difference.

So i guess there are a lot of people using the wrong BIOS for their memory.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 29, 2005)

*Another problem!!!*

Hi all:

I have upgraded my system to an AMD64 939 3000+ Venice E3 and a DFI Lanparty nf4 Ultra-D

After a new fresh XP Prof. SP2 + Windows Update install (due to an new HD install, but the same problem with the old HD), i have activated the Hibernate mode. I can Power off and Suspend the computer perfectly, but when i try to hibernate, it does the hibernate process and instead of powering off, it reboots, and de-hibernate perfectly (but REBOOTS) (>-|).

Any suggestion?

Nforce 6.66 and Nvidia 77.77 drivers.

Thanks.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 29, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hi all:
> 
> I have upgraded my system to an AMD64 939 3000+ Venice E3 and a DFI Lanparty nf4 Ultra-D
> 
> ...



Hibernate has never worked properly with windows. dont use it. its junk.


----------



## Stonekiller (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi I've been reading this post and I'm feeling a bit out of my league but you lot seem to know a heck of a lot about my motherboard so I figure you'd be more help than the "under construction" FAQ's on the DFI website...anyways I decided last week to bin my old Pentium 1 gig in favour of AMD's 64 bit jobbie because I'd heard a lot of good stuff about it - But in all honesty I'm struggling to set up my new system, one of the main problems being when I reboot the system locks, so I have to hit reset about 2or 3 times before I get in. I'm running windows 2000 sp4 and I also have a USB keyboard/mouse. I've enabled the USB keyboard support in the bios but it doesn't make any difference. My Plan is to use the machine to edit video's hence the half terrabyte storage but at the moment its just giving me a lot of headaches. Also having difficulty running USB2 devices, it only seems to run at USB 1.1.

Any Ideas?


----------



## -jacky- (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello i am new here,

first excuse my bad english.

since yesterday i have the dfi ultra-d and the first problems. i have 2x512 mdt ram doublesided with tsop chips.

i know that this combi was not so good but in other boards like hardwareluxx they said with the bios 623-3 the problems are fixed.
But i can't get the ram over 204mhz. on my old board "MSI K8N Neo2" they went 231mhz with 2.5-3-2-5 1T @2.6V.

Now i have the bios 702-3 flashed but that make no difference. i tried many like 3.0-4-4-8 but in memtest i get thousands of errors.
there is no way to boot in windows.

Do you know something or can help me?

thanks in advance.


----------



## funkflix (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello,

ur from hwluxx, right? Anyway, are all u settings, except the 2.5-x-x-x, on AUTO/SPD? If u have ICQ try to add me, and we will find  a solution, i'm sure. 

Regards

@Stonekiller

Try a different Bios, maybe the 510-3, some others have problems with USB.

@Abducted

The description of the different bios versions is correct here, imho.


----------



## -jacky- (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks for the quick answer. i have added you in icq.
no i have set this timings manual.


----------



## dpadmore (Nov 2, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hi all:
> 
> I have upgraded my system to an AMD64 939 3000+ Venice E3 and a DFI Lanparty nf4 Ultra-D
> 
> ...



It is not Windows Hibernate that is junk it is the IDE drivers that came with 6.66. Ditch 6.66 and go either back to 6.53 or forward to 6.67 beta. If no joy then just use the Microsoft IDE drivers like many others.


----------



## GRU51 (Nov 13, 2005)

I installed new RAM and CPU Heatsink, would like to update my BIOS but have no Idea which one to use.

http://www.dfi.com.tw/Support/Downl...D=3471&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&STATUS_FLAG=A&SITE=US

LP UT NF4 Ultra-D
AMD FX-53 
G.SKILL (1x) 1024 stick 2-3-2-5


----------



## h4tch3tm4n (Nov 14, 2005)

*DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI-DR issues...?  (NEED HELP)*

Lo folks,

Dig the forum, I'm quite keen on not spending too much time looking for stuff, so this is great. I recently got myself the above mentioned board, with two Gainward 7800GTX cards. The board installed perfectly, and I managed to run all the necessary installations and becnhmarks. Then I decided to load the latest non-modified bios on the site, and all of a sudden my machine doesn't want to boot Windows. It passes post, and hardware detection, but as soon as any OS starts loading, it just reboots...?

I attempted a re-install of windows, which didn't work, cause as soon as the installation says "Starting windows" it reboots. I can't boot any kind of DOS stiffy, as it just seemingly fails, and I've tried booting off a CD, which doesn't work either...?

Any ideas guys...?

Oh, furthermore, watch out when using stiffy drives, it seems they have a custom cable config on their board, as I myself burned two stiff drives attempting to reload the bios, and the guy at the tech shop burnt another two...???(this happened both times regardless of the way we plugged the cable into the thing)

Spec:
AMD 939 3500 @ Stock speed
DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI-DR mobo
1 Gig Samsung DDR400 @ Stock speed
2x Gainward Geforce 7800GTX @ Stock speed
Creative Audigy II
300 Gig Sata (Seagate)


----------



## OBR (Dec 1, 2005)

*BigToe BIOS for SLI-Expert!*

Hi, on my old Ultra-D with 704BT Bios, i was able to overclock my 4000+ up to 2800Mhz@1.55V and on new SLI-Expert with the same CPU and 704BT Bios for Expert MoBo is my OC same, but voltage is higher: 2800Mhz@1.63V ! Where is problem?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 1, 2005)

the ultra-d overvolted the cpu a bit afaik .. also you may want to check if your cooling mounting might not have the best contact. the rest of your setup is the same? only mobo changed?


----------



## OBR (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes, only MoBo changed, settings are the same.


----------



## funkflix (Dec 2, 2005)

Where did u get the Voltages from both Mobos from? Bios/Calculated/Windows Tools?


----------



## OBR (Dec 5, 2005)

GravediggA said:
			
		

> Where did u get the Voltages from both Mobos from? Bios/Calculated/Windows Tools?



On Ultra-D my CPU was on 1.55V in BIOS(rock stable), but on Expert i have to set 1.55V+104% for rock stability.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2005)

what you set in the bios is often not close to what's appearing on the board .. you still have that ultra-d ? try using a dmm to measure your cpu voltage .. i bet it's overvolting


----------



## funkflix (Dec 5, 2005)

Afaik the Expert is reading the real Vcore, on the Ultra-D u can add about 0,05-0,07V in to the Vcore u see in windows tools.


----------



## sephi (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi.
When the Sempron 3000+ (s939) will be supported by Dfi LanParty UT nF4-D?


----------



## funkflix (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmm, i think he is already integrated, or not? It should be an E3 Venice Core, with halved L2 Cache, or do i have the wrong informations?


----------



## sephi (Dec 9, 2005)

I have Sempron with E6 Venice Core, and it doens't work on Dfi LanParty UT nF4-D, other peoples also have this problem. With Athlon 64 this problem not exist.


----------



## funkflix (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmm strange.. They should work, if they are E6 or E3 Cores only with halved L2, but i'm not a professional in this bios thing. 

Try to send an email to dfi directly or go to www.dfi-street.com, maybe there tehy can help u! Good luck!


----------



## sephi (Dec 9, 2005)

They can't help me, guy named Niemiec have this problem too and wrote it on dfistreet and they haven't any ideas.


----------



## funkflix (Dec 9, 2005)

Then contact the support of DFI.


----------



## sephi (Dec 9, 2005)

I wrote two e-mails to they, but they don't answer.

Edit: they wrote mi this "Latest bios for that board is available at DFI webstite> download> your model of board. There you will find the latest official bios for the motherboard. You should also be able to see from the 'readme' for each bios file what the bios is intended to fix or update. Thank you."


----------



## freelan (Dec 13, 2005)

*where is cpc settings???*



			
				Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> unknown, rare ram.... we need stock timings, and we cant really reccomend any tight timings, because i doubt many people have ever even heard of it.. start with stock and see how the stuff reacts...




where is cpc settings???( 1T /2T COMMAND)


----------



## funkflix (Dec 13, 2005)

In the bios DRAM menu?


----------



## freelan (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks, but i it i have (my english is bad  )


----------



## funkflix (Dec 13, 2005)

?







Second one.

Command per Clock


----------



## SPHERE (Dec 27, 2005)

sup 

im in too much of a rush to do a search right now on this site but i did google it the other day

im wandering if anyone can enlighten me as to this thing i heard about the sli-dr expert i heard that some of them are frying cpus cause of some kind of overvoltage isue is this true? and under what curcumstances has this happened?

another thing: about the cut trace (on the first revision i asume) what is that for? and what would one of you more dfi enlightened guys say my chances are if getting that revision if i where to order it from newegg right now 

thx


----------



## //mAr (Dec 27, 2005)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> sup
> 
> im in too much of a rush to do a search right now on this site but i did google it the other day
> 
> ...


there's a rumour that cpu  get killed if you use low vcore (ex. 1.35) and high percent overvoltage (128%).... you  should use always high vcore with lowest overvoltage possible... than nothing should happen to your cpu.


my board also have cut trace. but everything workin' fine...


----------



## SPHERE (Dec 28, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> there's a rumour that cpu  get killed if you use low vcore (ex. 1.35) and high percent overvoltage (128%).... you  should use always high vcore with lowest overvoltage possible... than nothing should happen to your cpu.
> 
> 
> my board also have cut trace. but everything workin' fine...


 thanks dude


----------



## SPHERE (Jan 11, 2006)

there is a 12/07/05 bios for the expert on the offical bios page


----------



## Keitaro (Feb 22, 2006)

I have RAID controller Promise ST EX8350 witch uses Intel IOP332/333 processor and then found this aticle:

http://60.248.88.210/faq/?action=article&cat_id=004&id=32&lang=
ftp://ftp.unnet.nl/pub/areca/RaidCards/Documents/Hardware/HWCompatibilityList_011706.pdf

Our PCIe ARC-12xx series controller uses Intel IOP332/333 processor. The Intel high performance IOP (IOP331/332/333) has integrated the bridge chip in the controller. But the original NVIDIA nForce4 SLI chipset BIOS has the problem after Bridge IRQ routing. All controllers use Intel new IOP 332/333, such as Areca, Intel, and LSI have the same IRQ routing problem. Those NVIDIA 939 M/Bs can be worked in the Windows environment. Due to the Windows system takes over the BIOS job, and Linux & FreeBSD need to use the M/B BIOS, so it has problem with our PCIe controller.

Currently, We have worked with Abit, Asus, DFI, Gigabyte and MSI to solve the problem. If you have problem in this kind of mainboard, please try to manufacture latest BIOS. We have tested DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI & ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe, and Asus A8N-SLI Premium. It works very well with our firmware 1.38 and newest mainboard BIOS. Try to swap the graphic and our controller, if you find some warm boot problem in the Asus A8N-SLI Premium.

Last update: 11:23 AM Wednesday, December 7, 2005

Can i safely use 1114-3 bios for my system?


----------



## InViSiBo (Apr 4, 2006)

hiya!

I got LANPARTY UT nF4 Ultra-D motherboard with TwinMOS Speed Premium DDR433 BH-5 mems,

with 2x512 it works great, but when i put 4x512 in, well system comes really unstable, and build-in memtest86 makes lots of errors.

Any ideas with the settings/or any specifix bios to use with em?

I tested all kinds of settings but it seems nothing helps 


Thanx,
InVi


----------



## tetractius (Aug 12, 2006)

hi and excuse me for my english (i'm italian)

i'd like to know if there's a bios version that allow to select *VDDR over 3,20V* with the *CPU VID Control* option set on *AUTO*

actually i've the last ufficial bios (NF4LD406)

tnx to all


----------



## funkflix (Aug 12, 2006)

Nope, there is no Bios who has this feature.


----------



## tetractius (Aug 12, 2006)

funkflix said:
			
		

> Nope, there is no Bios who has this feature.



 

ok, tnx anyway!


----------



## casefan (Aug 17, 2006)

(( REALLY BIG EDIT))

Everything is working now, ive updated my BIOS but if you want to set the Multiplier for the dram, it has an extra option, its called,, DRAM SPD VALUE, can someone please tell me what this is.. My guess is that it wil hold the DRAM as close to the normal MHz as possible, if this is so, it would be great! no more f**ing with the Multipliers anymore.. (I'm currently running at this setting) so if i'm wrong please answer..


----------



## Drac (Sep 3, 2006)

i dont know which bios to use on my NF4 LANPARTY ULTRA-D, i have TCCD, but i dont know if to use -1 or -3 because in some places they say its better -1 and the other -3, in extremesystems they say that -3 its for TCCD because its uses 310 ram table and -1 for all memories because it has 326 ram table, but here in techpowerup they say that -1 its for TCCD (310 ram table) and -3 uses 326 ram table and its for all memories


----------



## doky (Sep 11, 2006)

*Hynix CT D43 on DFI Nf4 Ultra-D !*

hi, anyone here know which bios should I choose for the Hynix CT D43 memory on DFI Nf4 Ultra-D, having a specific configuration in BIOS for overclocking is more better ^_^ Thanks alot
P.S: However Im running at 2.5-3-3-5 @ 230Mhz - 2.75V


----------



## tarilen (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all

Im having serious issues with this system trying to run memory in Dual Channel, and with all banks full.

I have 2 sets of chips, Corsair CMX512-3200C2 and Corsair CMX512-3200C2 Pro. Both are identical except that one has a larger heatsink with LED lights on it.

When I first used this board I could boot up fine but I had a lot of problems with stability. Lots of blue screens. I removed the CMX512-3200C2 and it worked in dual channel with the CMX512-3200C2 Pro. I updated the BIOS and neither worked, and the CMX Pro work on single channel on banks 1 and 2, I cant use it within banks 1 and 3, or 2 and 4. The regular CMX same issue.

I updated the BIOS with the 704-2BT and it worked in Dual Channel again, with the CMX Pro fine. I tried to insert the CMX, and it went to hell again, and now Im back to single channel with the CMX Pro.

I've tried adjusting every setting I could think of and nothing works. Im wondering if anyone else has had this issue, or any ideas. I know the RAM isnt bad because it works and then it stops.

System:
AMD Athlon 3500+ 64
DFI LanParty nF4 Ultra
XFX GeForce4 7800 256
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Gamer
2GB DDR400 (Corsair XMS and Corsair XMS Pro Series, 4 Modules Total)
Maxtor 120GB IDE
Maxtor 300GB SATA
WD Raptor 75GB x2 SATA, Raid 0, 64k Chunks


----------



## Ripper3 (Dec 23, 2007)

tarilen, I think that's a general problem with the older 939 platform. My old board, the RDX200 CF-DR from DFI supposedly fixed this, with the ability to run 4 banks of memory in dual-channel, and with 1T.
Before that though, there was instability with systems running RAM in all 4 banks, unless they set memory to 2T.
Try that and see, might be your problem there.


----------



## tarilen (Dec 23, 2007)

I think I've tried that already, but let me go back and take a 2nd look.

Im almost at the end of my rope, I've tried so many things up to this point.

Edit: Ok I have a tweaker that shows me my settings, and yes its at 2T and I have the same issues. At this point I think all thats left for me to do is replace everything. Good excuse for an upgrade.


----------



## vesoljc (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone still using this motherboards?

i'm using:
dfi lanparty nf4 sli-d
manchester 3800+ (works stable on2.5ghz)
2x gskill uccc ddr500
bios: N4D702

recently i got my hands on some extra ddr memory (2x1gb teamgroup, extreem, ddr400,  2.5,3,3,6) and i wondered if i could use it to make 4x1 gb setup). so after some booting issues (seems that these new sticks require more juice), i managed to boot with all four sticks installed. however, bios keeps showing me only 2gb installed memory. i tried new sticks in 2x1gb setup, works fine. old sticks also work fine on their own.

i know that 32bit os have issues with 3gb and more of ram, but since this happens before the os kicks in, i'm asking if anyone had similar issues?

when 4x1gb setup is used with relaxed timings (200, cas3, 2T) XPs boot normally. funny part is when i run cpuid, it shows me 4096(!) MB size. even SPD settings are read perfectly for each installed stick (all 4). so, my conclusion is that this must bios problem...

any ideas?


----------



## casefan (Sep 26, 2010)

if CPUID is showing 4gb, then you are using 3.something gb (Because of x86)

the fact that it shows 4 instead of 2, means that windows initialised it without problems, so /care that the bios doesn't detect it 

(the fact that CPUID shows 4gb's is because of a patch that makes the gb's shown more 'natural' for people that don't know that x86 os'es can't address that much ram.)


----------



## vesoljc (Sep 27, 2010)

well.. w7 is planned to install hopefully this week, will see if that helps, but still seems weird, bios should at least show 3gb...

i also tried latest official bios but same happens...

edit:
hmm, i could try a 64bit linux live cd...


----------



## vesoljc (Sep 27, 2010)

i tried a x64 version of ubuntu live cd, and the story is the same, only 2GiB...

i'm also getting some info from people you also couldn't get 4gb to work on a DFI nf4 board no mater what they did...


----------



## Massive (Oct 2, 2010)

When BIOS doesn't recognized the memory that mean physically the system is not detecting any hardware.
Have you tried upping the memory voltage and nb volt?
Vdroop problem can be the thing, since 4 piece of ram will draw more voltage on RAM slot and northbridge to make it stable


----------



## vesoljc (Oct 3, 2010)

yep, i tried higher voltage, since this new ram didn't event want to work at defaults. i also tried mixing only two sticks (1 old, 1 new), but all i i got was memory beep code...

in kinda gave up


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh well at least the motherboards for the 939skt CPUs are not expensive like the CPUs still are.
You might want to go for a ASUS A8N SLi-Deluxe or something of that level.
Since you are not going to be installing XP on the system one of those motherboards are fine.
Certain ASUS A8Ns like the A8N32 and Sli deluxe do not like XP SP3.

Don't understand how the chips have held their value.


----------

